# Looking for first Marlin



## Salty Dawg II (Aug 15, 2014)

Heading out Saturday with hopes of finding my first Marlin. I will be heading out of Destin in a 32 Luhrs. I've only had my boat there a short while and have never fished past 16 miles. Any advise on locations, depth of water to find them would be great. If weather is nice I hope to stay the night out and do a little night fishing also. I really want to stay within 40-50 miles if possible. Thanks guys
I'll report back after our trip.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good luck . Enjoy the beating Saturday!! Might wanna check the weather.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Dont do it!!!!


----------



## Salty Dawg II (Aug 15, 2014)

Gonna be down for a week so I guess I'll have to wait till it calms down. I havent checked the forecast yet. Ok so assuming it calms down by mid week...


----------



## Salty Dawg II (Aug 15, 2014)

Just looked at NOAH and it showed 2-3 footers on 4 seconds, y'all seeing something worse than that?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I personally like floridaoffshore.com and the reefcast seems to be on the money most times.
*SATURDAY*
EAST WINDS 13 TO 16 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET. SLIGHT
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS


----------



## marlin77 (May 8, 2014)

It is going to be rough as hell. I'd wait until Monday.

Start at the nipple, troll to the elbow and back to the nipple. Repeat. If you run into a line, work it for awhile and if nothing doing, move on.


EDIT: If you can get to the Spur, go to the spur. Hot right now.


----------



## Salty Dawg II (Aug 15, 2014)

marlin77 said:


> It is going to be rough as hell. I'd wait until Monday.
> 
> Start at the nipple, troll to the elbow and back to the nipple. Repeat. If you run into a line, work it for awhile and if nothing doing, move on.
> 
> ...


That was my plan with hopes of finding something before I get that far out.
Looks like Sunday evening it's supposed to calm down.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Spur was a void of life . Worked the canyon most if the day . Nada!! Ended with one yellowfin around #70 and some chickens. No billfish .


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

2-3 @ 4 sec. is miserable on anything under 60 ft.


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

I had a '35 ft. My rule of thumb is 10 kt. winds ok, 10-15 iffy, 15+ forget it! We get very short period white capping swells in the Northern Gulf. Think of it like multiple speed breakers in a parking lot.


----------



## Salty Dawg II (Aug 15, 2014)

Fished Sunday since my buddy had to leave on Monday morning. We ran out to the edge and started trolling. It was a bit bumpy but not really too bad. We didn't pick up a marlin but did land a beautiful Wahoo & nice fat Tuna. We also caught a bunch of kings and Bonita on the way out and back trolling. My guess is we caught 15 or more kings and about the same on Bonitas. We had one wave that was big enough it rang our bell we have mounted by the cabin door. Other than that everyone had a blast and caught lots of fish. Wahoo caught in 220ft of water and landed in 250ft. No grass for the most part, only really small pieces. 
We fished yesterday afternoon and stayed close to shore. Mostly trolled and caught a bunch of kings and Bonita with a few nice Spanish mackerel. I decided to go home early since it looks like unfavorable conditions the next couple days. Anyway thought someone might enjoy the report.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice job! Nice HOO!!!


----------



## Salty Dawg II (Aug 15, 2014)

Here was the tuna we caught.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice hoo and tuner ! Congrats


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I just saw and read the report...nice job.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice job there, Dawg!

Heh, you go when you can. Report on here from some guys who got two Blues on Saturday at the Spur. Never know.


----------

